# Need a date on this ‘64 Opal



## 60sstuff (Apr 27, 2022)

Anyone recognize this ‘64 Opal Violet Deluxe?
I’ve had these photos in my files for several years, but i don’t have the month.

l‘m guessing around June, July, August because of the 36 spoke S-2, Crimped strut and large headset bearing.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 27, 2022)

I like it with the maytag? Front rack. Does anyone know what the rack would have came on originally or is this an accessory for stingrays or any other 20”?


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 27, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> I like it with the maytag? Front rack. Does anyone know what the rack would have came on originally or is this an accessory for stingrays or any other 20”?



I think that is an aluminum Mayweg styled front carrier.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> I think that is an aluminum Mayweg styled front carrier.




That one is chromed steel, not a Mayweg. Easy way to tell is the cross supports on a metal carrier are welded on the bottom of the side rails. Mayweg's supports are pinned into the side rails.


----------



## mrg (Apr 27, 2022)

Bought my rack at the Schwinn shop, think it was $2.98 ( or was that the price of the fenders? ), looks the same but thinking it was steel, aluminum has fatter tubes, don't have the rack anymore but have the main thing besides books that I carried in it, my Law Man lunch box!, sorry for hijacking the thread!


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 28, 2022)

GTs58,
Looks like a WALD brand front carrier.

Lots of “aluminum coating” showing through on this old Opal Stingray.


----------



## indycycling (May 8, 2022)

36 spoke red band was used through March of 64, then 28 spoke - per my records.  But the large crimp strut would have been mid to late 64, so unsure here about the bike date, but it's a cool one


----------



## 60sstuff (May 9, 2022)

indycycling said:


> 36 spoke red band was used through March of 64, then 28 spoke - per my records.  But the large crimp strut would have been mid to late 64, so unsure here about the bike date, but it's a cool one



indycycling,

Sorry and no offense, but your records on the early Stingrays (63-65) are way off.
I have been very dedicated for decades in the research of the early Stingrays trying to pinpoint changes in the colors, seat strut changes and the rear wheel changes, along with many other revisions Schwinn made on these bikes (top headset bearing, handlebars, pedals, fenders, etc.).
Some of these changes happened at the beginning of the year and some mid-year.

The rear 36 spoke S-2 went from all of ‘63 into Aug. of ‘64.
Somewhere in August the switch from 36 spoke to 28 spoke happened. Obviously there is going to be an overlap of this two rims around that time span.

Below is just a small example of the photos I have accumulated of early Stingrays over the years. Some are from collectors, eBay or the internet.
I apologize, as a few of these photos are very old and poor quality.

Photos 1 and 6 are mine.
Photos 5 and 7 were mine, but have been sold.
These ^^^^ above Stingrays are/were one owner Survivors.

As you can see, all are 36 spoke except the last Opal Violet J38, which is a September 28 spoke.

BTW, All Super Deluxe Stingrays came with a 28 spoke S-2.


----------



## 60sstuff (May 9, 2022)

The early Solo Polo square back strut.

All of 1963 and into May of ‘64 the strut was Not crimped and required extra long Q-bolts.
May / June of ‘64 the strut had a long crimp as seen in the above photos.
Very late in ‘64 and all of the packaged struts had a short crimp.

So, this is why I think the Opal Violet Deluxe with the front chrome carrier on this initial thread is somewhere in the June - August time frame.


----------



## indycycling (May 9, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> indycycling,
> 
> Sorry and no offense, but your records on the early Stingrays (63-65) are way off.
> I have been very dedicated for decades in the research of the early Stingrays trying to pinpoint changes in the colors, seat strut changes and the rear wheel changes, along with many other revisions Schwinn made on these bikes (top headset bearing, handlebars, pedals, fenders, etc.).
> ...



Chris
Absolutely no offense taken, in fact, thank you! 

I've found that you are the single most knowledgeable person in the Stingray hobby, bar none. You not only have the facts, but the goods to prove it and openly share your knowledge along with great photos.  I have updated my own internal compendium with this info and have built quite a bit of it from your posts here (all of which I have read now).  

The FB Stingray pages I am more active on do have some very knowledgeable guys, that is where I got the March date, but again, I'm updating it now.

Thanks again for the ongoing education, it is really greatly appreciated!  I am learning daily about these bikes and enjoy my collection immensely.


----------



## indycycling (May 9, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> The early Solo Polo square back strut.
> 
> All of 1963 and into May of ‘64 the strut was Not crimped and required extra long Q-bolts.
> May / June of ‘64 the strut had a long crimp as seen in the above photos.
> ...



Thanks again, I had my large/small crimp timeline flip flopped - also updated


----------



## Goldenrod (May 9, 2022)

I like the light positioned on Captain And The Boys.   You never know when a hungry neighborhood dog gets close enough to chomp them.


mrg said:


> Bought my rack at the Schwinn shop, think it was $2.98 ( or was that the price of the fenders? ), looks the same but thinking it was steel, aluminum has fatter tubes, don't have the rack anymore but have the main thing besides books that I carried in it, my Law Man lunch box!, sorry for hijacking the thread!View attachment 1615229
> 
> View attachment 1615231


----------



## 60sstuff (May 9, 2022)

indycycling said:


> Chris
> Absolutely no offense taken, in fact, thank you!
> 
> I've found that you are the single most knowledgeable person in the Stingray hobby, bar none. You not only have the facts, but the goods to prove it and openly share your knowledge along with great photos.  I have updated my own internal compendium with this info and have built quite a bit of it from your posts here (all of which I have read now).
> ...



Mr. Indy,

Thank you for always being gracious on my threads, I appreciate that!

I’m not sure I am the most knowledgeable in the Stingray hobby, but I take great pride in what I have been able to learn on my own research and from the old timers from years ago.

I have always been a follower of anything OEM (as built factory correct), 60’s Muscle cars and early Schwinn Stingray Survivors are my passion.

Regards, Chris.


----------

